# Call Name vs Registered Name



## GardenofWiedsPoodles (Sep 21, 2012)

I am working on filling out our standard poodle's AKC paper work. I was wondering how common it was to have a call name that is not in the registered name. Is it more proper to have the call name somewhere in the registered name? We have named our new little puppy, Scout. My orginial ideas for his registered name doesn't work with Scout. Once we got him home the names we had picked out just didn't fit him. I was wondering what are your registered names and do you have a completely different call name. Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

In the UK the registration is usually done by the breeder before the pups are sold, using the breeder's prefix and usually a name derived from the parents' names or following a theme, so unless the new owner chooses to make part of the registration name into a call name, there is no connection between them. Poppy is registered as Seabrook Crystal Gold. I don't know if it is different in the US, but I would just do what feels right for you and your dog!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

My standard has one name on his registration, one name on his vets records that his first owners named him, a third name that their grand-daughter changed his name to, and then now a fourth name that we named him when we adopted him. LOL!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The dog on the right below is Bellefleet Batata of Cantope. And someone with a 'punnish' sense of humour decided that his call name would be 'Spud'.


----------



## jessnicole10 (Mar 8, 2012)

Bo's registered name is Family Affair's Mister Bojangles. So his call name comes from it, but I have seen a lot that don't! It's totally up to you!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Call names and registered names don't have to match. I always tried to match them, but sometimes it just doesn't work. My daughter's Aussie was registered as 'Kennel Name's Tell Tale Heart but we called her Trinket (she had a white splash going all the way down her chest and abdomen, but right in the middle on her sternum was a heart shaped black blotch), she was smaller than a lot of the dogs in the ring and became Trinket for being little and treasured. 

My Wishes (another Aussie) was Los Pinos Wishes Come True. 
Most of my dogs now have names that match, except Paige - she's *Kennel Name*Pagan Princess, but for some reason became Paige. (She is also Pagan Princess or Pagan Brat when she does something silly)

Bug is Lil Ol Cricket Bug (from the Aristicats) but the parrot calls him 'Buggy!' wonder why? lol


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Spike is Tintlet Celtic Warrior. 

Celtic Warriors spiked their hair with a lye solution and fought with spiked rods, called Pikes. 

Unless you are a Medieval, or even Ancient Celtic History Major, one has nothing to do with the other....

I knew a man in London who was of Scottish descent, and his dog was called "Blue", and his registered name was some obscure reference to the plants that give us Woad. 

I think you could likely make a connection in many cases, if you did enough research into obscurity. I'm sure there is a poppy (flower species) with the name of Crystal Gold, or Golden Crystal, or something about seas or brooks or gold or crystals...)

sarah


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Abby's registered name is 'kennel name' Third Time's a Charm. Obviously the names have nothing to do with each other. But to me there is a special meaning behind her registered name.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Registered - Red Star Bombay
Call - Jet


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Registered name- Winnow Happy Go Lucky at Arreau- call name Quincy
Farfallina at Arreau Very-Merry - call name Journey
Albelarm Lorricbrook Jitterbug - call name Iris
Arreau's I'll Follow The Sun - call name Betty-Jo
Arreau's Golden Slumber - call name Jenny

Nearly all of our dogs have names do not match their registered names.


----------



## GardenofWiedsPoodles (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks! I don't feel so bad now. His call name just won't fit his registered name. It's just funny that all the names I had picked out just didn't fit him when I finally met him in person.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

Spookie is "kennel name" Spookie Saimhain, call Spookie

My Aussie was "kennel name" Wolfgang Amadoggus, call Vulfie


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I guess I wasn't very creative. My girl is Bijou's 24 Karat and her call name is Karat. Of course, she's a red so Karat becomes a double entendre. (carrot)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The call name does not have to be in the registered name: some people really like it to be and others don't care as much.

My boy GCH Safari's Specter is "Tiger" - clearly no correlation there. 

My girl is Peckerwood's Thoroughly Modern Millie - " Millie" it just so happened to work with her to include her call name.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I guess it really only matters if the poodle can read. LOL!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They don't have to match at all, but Lily's partly does and Peeves' doesn't. She is Kennel name's Lily Kelly and we can her Lily, but Peeves is actually Quagmire vom Blizen Haus. His litter was the Q litter and he had to have a Q registered name because that is how German Shepherd breeders work. For Lily the breeder just filled in their kennel name and the "s and let us figure out the rest.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a "thing" for wanting them to match or have some relation, but it is definitely not a requirement. I was lucky enough to be able to choose Sugarfoot's registered name, and it does have "Sugarfoot" in it, likewise with my IG, Pixie. But my Corgi, I had a definite call name in mind, and her litter theme had to have a different letter, so no match. Likewise my hubby's corgi, whose registered name contains "Supersmooch" and came to us with the call name "Kissi." We'll, my big brawny guy couldn't have a dog named "Kissi" or "Smoochie" (my suggestion), so he changed her name to Gimble. Nothing to do with that registered name.

So go with whatever call name you like!

--Q


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

My toy poodle kennel name Marulah call name Marulah
My gsd. Kennel name Lady Xara call name xara
My lab kennel. Name Elvin call name Jasper or Jazzy


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I do not want the call name part of their registered name because when my dogs are crated at a show I don't want someone to be able to guess their call name from the names listed in a catalog. My dogs may accept them as a friend and make it easier for someone to take them. BTW my dogs are not unsupervised at a show unless I am in the ring. I have never had this happen I just don't want to take any chances....


----------

